# best way to tenderize geese



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

i usually soak waterfowl in milk overnight to get rid of the vivid flavor so my wife will comply with eating it, lol. those older snows tend to get awfully tough, whats the best way to tenderize those suckers without beating them to death with a mallet(my current process):help:


----------



## lonestarangler (Aug 3, 2009)

These work well, got mine at academy
http://www.wasserstrom.com/restaura...015?srccode=cii_9324560&cpncode=22-39381514-2


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

Plucked or breasted? 

Plucked no need to soak in milk, stuff with a mixture of oranges and honey with your favorite herbs

place in a paper bag with lard or crisco rubbed on the inside og the bag, place in the oven at 275 for 5 hours in a basting pan

breasted see my post on the tenerized pig thread, I have done thet way then grilled with bacon wrapped, place a dash of apple cider vinigar in the water and skip the milk soaken.


----------



## bayouboy (Feb 5, 2006)

I brine mine by soaking them in saltwater and sugar for at least 24 hours. Then marinate for another 24 hours and you are good to go. I make my ducks like this and throw them on the grill med rare and everyone thinks it is beef. Go figure. The brine pulls the blood out of the meat.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

10 Gauge BBB's!


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Boil for 3-4 hours and throw them in gumbo.


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Just shoot the hell out of them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Driver. (May 20, 2004)

1 beer, 1 bottle of bbq sauce and 1 bottle of italian dressing mixed. Soak overnight!


----------



## MarshJr. (Jul 29, 2005)

I actually only can "enjoy" eating goose when its in gumbo...


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Some things are not worth eating, unless you are MAN V WILD.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

i soak them in gasoline for a week...lol:rotfl:


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Ditto on the Gumbo. I find that duck and goose both need to be barely cooked at all, or cooked for hours, pick one.
I also have tamalies made from them by Pete @Petes Fine Meats on Richmond.


----------



## big yaqui (Nov 19, 2009)

Howdy,
I am new to this thing and I was wondering if I could still bleed the hog meat that is in my freezer. I plan on grilling some this weekend so that I could continue my epic saga against this tasty animal..


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Might as well eat liver. It might be a little better.


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

:idea: After the hunt lay them in the road and run over them a few times with some heavy mud grip tires and drive to Burger King to get some real food!


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Haute Pursuit said:


> 10 Gauge BBB's!


at about 30 paces,...


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Are there people who really consider a duck better eating than a goose?? My family eats every goose I kill (some seasons in the hundreds), but will almost not touch a duck. I contend that any way you can cook them, prepared exactly the same, a goose (any of them) is better eating than a flying liver. As for tenderizing them, I've never really seen a need to. IF you cut out all the tendons and ligaments in the breast meat it is usually fine.
I've also never really been able to tell the difference between a dark goose and a lite on the table. I clean mine and bag them mixed, and have never had a particular piece and thought, "Wow, that must have been a piece of speck or canada."
Maybe I have weird taste buds that my whole family also has??


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

I never really liked goose until a few wks ago. A coworker brought some up and bbq'd it in the smoker alongside some ribs. It was REALLY good. I asked him how he prepared it. All he did was soak/marinade it in what he called 'mexican mojo' marinade. Said he got it at the grocerie store. Anyone ever heard of this stuff. **** that goose was good.


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Cut the breast in small peices and boil it in crab boil. For grilling we cut it in strips and use the same technique we use for dove ie bacon, cheese, Jap's etc.


----------



## 30Stones (Oct 11, 2009)

Put them in a ditch and let the coyotes eat them. Then shot the coyotes.


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

some very INTERESTING and COLORFUL ideas, think ill head to academy and pick up one of those thousand needle tenderizers and check that out. I never knew so many people disliked our feathered honking friend, i personally love the taste if their bled out right.


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

1st only eat rice field speckabellies all others give to the person who cleans your birds! Use Cajun Injector Creole Garlic injectable marinade then pot roast slowely with cavity stuff with apples,onions and celery. Bird should also be seasoned both inside and out use chicken stock to baste the bird while cooking slowly! May sha dat some mighty fine eating!


----------



## woody7 (May 28, 2004)

Agreed, Specs and greenwing teal are the only waterfowl I would still consider eating.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

rodsnscrews said:


> only eat rice field speckabellies all others give to the person who cleans your birds!


no chit!........ where you from?

i saw the post and was gonna say the same thing.......... give snows and blues to the pickers as pay for dressin' the specks!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

woody7 said:


> Agreed, Specs and greenwing teal are the only waterfowl I would still consider eating.


DITTO!


----------



## LongTallTexan (May 19, 2009)

I like soaking snow breasts in Coca-Cola over night, then batter and fry. Usually tastes palettable after a case of beer with the sound of electric calls still ringing in my head... Gotta love late season snows.


----------



## Captgrant (Feb 10, 2008)

They are definitely better eating when they have been in the rice fields, when they move to the green stuff, don't bother. I've tried a few ways but i just stick to your current method. Seems to be the best out of what i have tried.


----------



## ol' salt (Jun 11, 2006)

If they are snow geese, beat the dickens out of them with a tenderizing hammer, throw away the geese and eat the hammer.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to say, but I'm the guy that will take all ducks/geese that you sorry guys don't want to bring home! Feel free to take me hunting with you anytime, since I'll be happy to bring home your limits!!!

I just love the flavor...I only breast out ducks/geese...never cook whole...for geese, we fillet off all the major ligaments and try to get down to the meat only and then marinate in soy sauce, red wine and worchestershire sauce overnight and grill like a steak...only cook medium at the most...usually medium rare...LOVE IT!!!

Ducks, I like the traditional bacon, jala's, cream cheese for teal and larger ducks like mallards I really like cooking like the geese above. My wife also makes an awesome stuffing duck caserole out of layers of ducks breasts and stuffing that I can't get enough of.

I do like them cooked in crock pots as well, slow cooked with veggies and potatoes, etc...very good!

Like I said, if you don't want them...invite me hunting and I'll allow you to let me bring them home!


----------



## plgorman (Jan 10, 2008)

yeah you guys are crazy. I love them all. Specks, Snows, Spoonies, etc. IDK why you would go shoot them if you didnt want to eat them...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Old Guaranteed Family Recipe :

Fill large IRON pot with water or broth.. Add spices to taste.. Find one smallish round smooth clean baseball-sized stone to control the boiling and place in bottom center of pot. Add all ingredients to pot and bring to rolling boil.. Maintain at slow rolling boil for 3 to 4 hours.. Drain off liquid... Throw away the goose and eat the rock..:biggrin:


----------

